# Help! Sdcard is gone



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was just using my phone, and I got a message saying "blank sdcard". Now it cannot be read even by another phone.

I am running the latest miui. I don't care about the data, it is backed up. Somebody please help!!!!!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> I was just using my phone, and I got a message saying "blank sdcard". Now it cannot be read even by another phone.
> 
> I am running the latest miui. I don't care about the data, it is backed up. Somebody please help!!!!!


Similar issue, went to Verizon store and they verified it was fried and gave me a new one. I had a custom rom installed and they didn't care so don't worry.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright thanks, I will do that once I get out of school


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Funny, I still wipe mine to stock before I go in to VZW. Having a stock ROM in a Bootmanager slot is a blessing nowadays though. It could be easily argued that a fried SD card is no fault of a custom ROM though (at least without some pretty serious bugs).

EDIT: If you don't care about the data since it's backed up, then have you tried a format? Is it read by a PC without being in the phone?


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'd try to format it as well. See if your computer recognizes it (you might have to go into disk management to see it). OR try another SD card in your device, if you have one. If it recognizes it, SD card is the problem.


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

I experienced this not too long ago...my DX stopped recognizing it all together. I tried to format via phone, via computer (windows and linux machines)...no luck fixing it. After trying everything I could, I called Verizon...the rep said she could do nothing for me and directed me to motorola. They declared it a bad sd card. Gave me some information on how and where to send the card to, and within 2 weeks, I had a new sd card mailed back to me. Motorola was great in the communication thru the whole process. Kept me up to date with each step and provided tracking when shipped. Received new card, no hassle, and free of charge. I just had to put a stamp on the envelope.
If you can't get no where with formatting the card and Verizon stiffs you...go the motorola/android department.
Good luck!


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have tried to format the sdcard. It cannot be read by my friends EVO or my computer. A new sdcard in my phone works perfectly. A note on contacting verizon though: it is much easier to call tech support, they don't actually look at the device. As I mentioned, I am running MIUI, which looks absolutely nothing like stock. The lady at Verizon refused to help me when she saw it.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Had a similar situation but received no help.

Purchased my DX from Costco. SD card went bad after 6 months.

Called Verizon. They said to call SanDisk.

Called SanDisk and they said it's not a SanDisk SD card and to call Motorola.

Called Motorola and they said some DXs did come with generic SD cards, but unfortunately its considered an 'accessory' and only covered under a 30 day (?) warranty.

Went to Costco since their known for their amazing return policies. They had never heard of SD cards going bad and said I could return the whole phone, but not just the SD. Didn't want a refurbished phone so I said no.

VZW said the same thing as Costco.

Finally I gave up and picked up a 32GB SD from eBay for $40. Problem solved and now I have tons of storage.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> Had a similar situation but received no help.
> 
> Purchased my DX from Costco. SD card went bad after 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting. I called verizon technical support, and they just sent me a new one for free.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

My card died tonight out of the blue. No warning signs. The phone wouldnt come on, just a black screen. Pulled battery and it said blank or corrupt sd card when it came up. Tried hooking it up to windows and no luck either. Really bummed. I hadn't backed up the card in 2 months or so and lost a lot. I ended up finding a generic 16gb card on ebay for $15 and got it. Hope it works.I don't have insurance on my phone but it's not a year old yet. I bought it January 21 2011. Is there anything I can do to get a new card from Motorola?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> My card died tonight out of the blue. No warning signs. The phone wouldnt come on, just a black screen. Pulled battery and it said blank or corrupt sd card when it came up. Tried hooking it up to windows and no luck either. Really bummed. I hadn't backed up the card in 2 months or so and lost a lot. I ended up finding a generic 16gb card on ebay for 15 and got it. Hope it works.I don't have insurance on my phone but it's not a year old yet. I bought it January 21 2011. Is there anything I can do to get a new card from Motorola?


Call Verizon, not Motorola. Go to technical support. They'll send you a new one.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> Call Verizon, not Motorola. Go to technical support. They'll send you a new one.


Should go back to stock to do this?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Should go back to stock to do this?


Call them. They don't even see your phone. So no


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Removed


----------

